# Spey casting help needed!



## Brehm Boy (Jan 9, 2005)

Ive been fly fishing for 12 years now. Lookin for somethin different so i decided to pick up a spey rod. Problem is that not many people in southern ohio know what a spey rod is or how they cast.. By that Im talking about our flyshops. Ive priced afew videos on the internet. A decent video runs about 40 dollars. Im only gona watch it once and the rest is gonna be my own trial and error. In my case, as in most, I learn better if I have some personal instruction. Was wonderin if anyone had a spare evening for some one-on-one instruction. I fish out of a 16 foot flat bottom john boat. I live on the north side of hamilton. Any help or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..wow ... good luck but most ppl around here hear spey and think "pets"...lol..

Some guys on the buff site may be of help, or the northern kentucky fly anglers...


----------



## Brehm Boy (Jan 9, 2005)

still hopeful. I do alot of salmon fishin and the advantages of a spey over my 9 foot 10wt are huge to me. Ill end up paying for the video but I wanted to try this first. Ive never herd of the buff site... wut is that?


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

BUFF stands for Buckeye United Fly Fishers. It is a fly fishing club located down your way. I am sure they can help with spey casting instruction. Here is the link to there web site:

http://buckeyeflyfishers.com/

Good Luck
Brad


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Brehm, The spey stuff is pretty cool, but using it enough in our areas is hard to justify, I have fished with a few Masters of this style and can do some simple single haul spey casting with my 9.5' 7wt Sage but Im very far from being able to show you how to do it, the videos are your best bet and Im not sure about bUFF but I can assure you no one here in the Dayton Club ( MVFF) Miami Valley Fly Fishers would be able to help. ( www.mvff.us )
Be sure to check with Rusty Drake outfitters in South Dayton.(937) 438-0707, Both of there guys ( Tom or Buck)are diehard salmon guys who are both FFF certified casting instructors and may be able to get you started.
I have A friend who guides for erie steelies and he hammered the fish using spey techniques this past year. Let me know if you up in Cleveland area and I can get you a name and number.

Good luck
Salmonid


----------

